# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Snare wire?

## kameleon

As far as I can tell, there are many different preferences as to snare wire.

So for a beginner who is looking to snare small to medium sized animals, say from a squirrel to a raccoon, what size gauge would you recommend?
Kind of an all purpose wire that I can buy one large spool of.

I've bought medium weight picture wire and 20 gauge steel galvanized wire to practice with and the picture wire seems too flimsy and the 20 gauge too stiff.

I've read the Trapper's Bible several times and I've done the lamp cord routine that he recommends, that doesn't seem right either.

I'm also a bit confused about the length that a proper snare should be. The Trapper's Bible states two feet of wire is enough, but then the cordage you connect to the snare is within 'chewing' range. The pre-made snares are 4 feet long.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks!  

(I'm sure this has been hashed out before, but please bear with me, thanks)

----------


## Rick

You actually have several options. 22 or 24 gauge wire in stainless steel, copper or brass are all good for small animals. You can buy it at Ace Hardware, Lowes, Home Depot and many fine online establishments.

----------


## SARKY

I use .020 stainless safety wire for my snare wire( it's what we had in the military)

----------


## kameleon

Thanks for the replies!

Sarky, do you mean this stuff:

http://www.amazon.com/Loos-Cableware.../dp/B0038YY312


Rick, something like this? :

http://www.amazon.com/Copper-Anneale...6591116&sr=8-2


Also, how long do you make your snares?


Thanks again!

----------


## Rick

Yes on the brass wire.  The length depends on the type of snare you are making and the situation you are in. There are several types from squirrel poles to trigger snare to a basic loop snare. A 3-4 foot piece of wire will make a nice basic loop trail snare for rabbits and squirrels and give you enough "tail" to anchor it. You can make them smaller of course. I pull off about one arms length from finger to shoulder.

----------


## kameleon

Thanks Rick, that's what I thought! I was interested in making basic loop snares for now and practicing with them. 
I didn't want to 'invest' in a large roll of wire that would be useless or difficult to use.
I watched one youtube video in particular that the man made a snare from paracord? 
That seemed silly to me as my hound can chew through paracord in about 5 minutes flat!
As I plan to backpack out to where I'll be 'trapping' I wanted to keep it simple for now and not use all of the hardware that goes on a snare that you buy. Nothing fancy, nothing heavy (like the conibear 220 ha ha)
I'm just wanting to practice setting them until I get it right.
Thanks for the responses!

----------


## Rick

If you make a spring snare out of paracord or even a squirrel pole the animal will not be able to get to the paracord (or natural cordage) to chew through it.

----------


## kameleon

Oh, ok that explains it, I was wondering why he used it.
Thanks!

----------


## Rick

The other option you have are rat traps. 

Here's a tutorial I made a while back on how to make a snare. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=figure

----------


## oldtrap59

Having worked in a plastics plant for several years I was lucky enough to save alot of 1/16 ss cable.(we used it in the ovens to suport the plastic sheet) Each of these is from 12 to 16 ft long. Not sure how many I have but they fill three five gal buckets when each one is rolled up and taped so I don't end up with a tangled mess. All I need to buy for my snares is some nuts and washers. I build most of mine about 42 in in length. Have snared as big as beaver in one of these but need to use a drowning set for this size animal with this light weight cable.

Oldtrap

----------


## Rick

He just borrowed all of those cables. When he dies the plant can come get it all. (snort, snicker).

----------


## SARKY

It's the stainless stuff. You can smoke it in your fire or use a zippo to coat it with soot to dull down the shine. after a while in the weather it gets a dull patina.

----------


## oldtrap59

The cable I mentioned in post #10 has all been used and for one reason or another was removed and replaced. Due to the fact that it was used in a high temp oven (usually from 800 to 1000 degrees) it already has a dull brown patina. The only thing I do after making up the snares is soak them in an old canner with water and walnut husks over a low fire then hang em up in a tree.(do this to remove scent and take some of the shine off the new nuts and washers I use putting the snares together) The only problem I have with these snares is with some critters they get twisted up pretty bad and can only be used one time. Once they have been twisted they just don't ever slide smoothly again. Do the guys that use wire have this same problem? If I didn't have access to this cable I'd probably use wire and may have to at some point as time goes on due to cost. I do have parts of two spools of cable in the shed that I bought at trappers conventions before this cheaper sorce came along. Don't remember what I paid for them but sure that it was higher then free.

Btw Rick. This cable isn't borrowed. I went to the plant mgr and asked for them. After I told him what I wanted to use them for he said take as many as I wanted as long as I stuck to the used ones. Also mentioned that he wouldn't mind having a few snares in his pack. I still carry the permission slip signed by him to take them out the gate although I haven't taken any out for awhile now. This may be a good point for some of the members to think about. When you're at work and you see things you can use, ask. You may not always get them free but then what's the worst the boss can say? No?

Oldtrap

----------


## randyt

Many places issue a slip called a "scrap pass" for cast off parts and pieces.

wanted to add that I use stainless steel trolling line for snares, about forty pound rated. for rabbits, squirrels and such. Bigger animals I prefer Thompson snares.

----------


## Rick

Just kidding on the borrowed, OT. I've brought home cast aways as well. 

If you connect your wire to something like paracord or some other cordage then to your anchor you won't have as much twist in the wire since the rope will twist easily as the animal fights to get loose.

----------


## kameleon

Great tutorial Rick! The pictures were clear and easy to understand. I did know about the figure 8 locking loop and that was what lead me to my original question b/c the 20 gauge wire I had tried to use was too stiff to make the figure 8 loop lock down (at least on my wrist, probably an animal would use more force and accomplish it ?)

Brass seems a little too pricey for me, but I'm shopping online for it today and I'll try to get the biggest roll for the best price. (It'll probably be stainless steel, and I'll darken it like Sarky says).

Thanks again!

----------


## RangerXanatos

I found 22 gauge at walmart in the floral section.  It was already painted green and believe it to be steel.  I want to find a magnet to check it.  I got something like over 150 ft for $2.

----------


## Rick

That's probably floral wire. I've used it for grave arrangements. It will rust.

----------


## Sparky93

> That's probably floral wire. I've used it for grave arrangements. It will rust.


My mom also uses floral wire for gave arrangments.... I may have "borrowed" it here and there for various projects. It's not very stong, or at least the stuff she uses, if you bend it back and forth just a couple of times it will break.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I saw it in two gauges, 26 and 22.  I may let it sit in vinager for a little bit to patina any exposed areas.

----------


## randyt

I've used picture hanging wire in the past as well. Another little tip that I use which may be common knowledge. I leave a inch or so tail on the knot end. I've had this tail get tangled in the fur and become a lock of sorts.

----------


## kameleon

randyt, what weight picture hanging wire do you use? 
Medium? 20 lbs or 30 -35 lbs ish?
I have some medium weight that I've been playing around with but the larger loop wants to flop over and not hold a lasso shape. I mean, the animal would have to want to wiggle into it and I don't think that's going to happen. I was thinking about trying a heavier weight?
I ordered this (to play around with too):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250774183798...#ht_2171wt_708
but I didn't realize it would rust. :Boat:  :Brickwall: 
I'm probably going to end up with three rolls of this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=...T#ht_500wt_757
as it is stainless steel, and besides, Sarky said so  :Nod:

----------


## Rick

That's a heck of a price for 900 feet of stainless safety wire.

----------


## hunter63

.020 thousandths is pretty thick for snare wire....I use soft iron wire about .o11 thousandths.
Also everyone.....keep in mind that stainless and even high carbon still, unless it anneled is really springy...tough to hold a shape. 
Seems as this stuff is safety tie wire, and is soft enough for snares.

----------


## randyt

I'm not sure what weight of picture wire I used. I use trolling line wire now days. I make a small loop by taking a small twig maybe 1/8 th inch in diameter. I then wrap the end of the wire around the twig two times and then take the twig and twist it several times. The twig is then broken at the double loop and the long end of the snare is put through the double loop. For rabbits the snare is made about the diameter of my hand, the bottom of the snare is held up a couple inches from the ground. I've snared coyotes, beaver and bobcat, for those guys I use thompson snares.

----------


## Rick

I have some Thompson snares as well. Those things are quality built.

----------

